# Martin DRS1 vs DRS2



## guy in latvia

So I've always wanted a Martin (also cuz its my name  ) and these two seem like the only ones I can afford. Are they actually worth the money? How are they soundwise?

Would you recommend something else?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I'd look at the available options from Breedlove, Seagull, or Yamaha in that price range, much better quality from what I've played. 

I've had some pretty bad experiences with sub-$1k Martins, pulling tops, loose bridges, poor/sloppy bracing, just overall not very well made considering the price tag. 

If you really want a Martin, save up and grab at least a D-16GT. Though, once you hit that range even more awesome acoustics are available.


----------



## guy in latvia

Hmm, that's sad news. What would you recommend since I don't have any mid range acoustics available around here, mostly low end stuff for high prices? I want a full/woody sound, fast neck, low access, and a good pickup in it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

guy in latvia said:


> Hmm, that's sad news. What would you recommend since I don't have any mid range acoustics available around here, mostly low end stuff for high prices? I want a full/woody sound, fast neck, low access, and a good pickup in it.



What brands do you have regular access to? 

Anything in the $1k+ range from Yamaha, Taylor, Breedlove, Alvarez, Seagull, Takamine, Ovation, and even Ibanez should do fine. It really depends on how much you're willing to spend, if you're okay with going used, and what overall attributes you want the guitar to have. 

From the sounds of it you want a larger bodied (D or bigger), modern acoustic electric with a quality electronics package. 

Do you want a cutaway?
Do you want finger style (wider) or plectrum style (narrower) string spacing? 
Is this going to be for playing at home, or performance?


----------



## guy in latvia

Regular access would be none of the above, except Ibanez, probably around $500 range. Since i play both with fingers and with pick, i don't think it matters too much, but wider would probably be better. Cutaway is preferable, but I can live without it. Both at home and performances (hence the quality pickup requirement).


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Take a look at the Ibanez EW series. For the price they're incredibly solid, the necks are nice and fast, very electric-guitar-like, and the electronics are great. The Artwood series should be worth a look too if you want something a bit more traditional, as the AW3000 is an awesome guitar.


----------



## Daf57

+1 on the EW series! I have a EW20QBENT and love it. In the past I've had a Martin D18 and D28 - both sold and when it came time to buy another I just didn't want to drop 2K on another. I bought the Ibanez and not only is it a beautiful guitar but sounds great. I think mine was about $350 and well worth the money.


----------



## guy in latvia

Thanks for the suggestion. How are the preamps in them?


----------



## Daf57

The electronics are solid - I've used the guitar straight into the console quite a few times for recording and had no issues with mixing. I've been more than pleased with the guitar. Maybe you can find one in your area to try ...


----------

